# Looking for additional 1 or 2 players in the Stoughton/Canton MA area



## Elodan (May 15, 2005)

Hi,

Our group is looking for an additional person or two to join us on Fridays. We usually meet every week and play from 7 - 12 PM. We're looking for someone who can reliably show up most Fridays (at least 3 per month, assuming game on).

For the most part, we play D&D 3.5, d20 Past/Modern/Future, Hackmaster, Arcana Evolved, and Spycraft (along with the occasional board game / card game night). Right now we rotate (every few months) between 


D&D 3.5 based in Greyhawk
d20 Modern/Future
Hackmaster
Arcana Evolved / D&D hybrid based in the Forgotten Realms.
campaigns.  Most of these campaigns are in their infancy so it's a good time to get in on the action.

We're all males in our mid 30s and our backgrounds vary from technical to police officers. We do play in houses with children and pets.

We're both role-players and roll-players.  Our main goal is to have fun so there may be a fair amount of "table talk" during the game. 


Let me know if you're interested.

Tom


----------



## rexartur (Jun 2, 2005)

*Doppleganger*



			
				Elodan said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Our group is looking for an additional person or two to join us on Fridays. We usually meet every week and play from 7 - 12 PM. We're looking for someone who can reliably show up most Fridays (at least 3 per month, assuming game on).
> 
> ...




Wow!  I had to make sure I hadn't posted this.  With some few exceptions we play the same thing (D&D 3.5 in Eberon, Greyhawk, World's Largest Dungeon), Hackmaster, Warhammer Fantasy Roleplaying, Pendragon) and some miniatures games (Warhammer, Mordheim), also interspersed with the occasional card or board game.  We play on Saturdays from about 12 to whenever people need to leave to drive safely, and have kids and pets also.  We're looking for players also.
Goodluck in your search and keep having fun.  Drop me a line at czahnzinger@adelphia.net if you ever want to compare notes, etc.

Chris


----------



## KenM (Jun 2, 2005)

How far away is Canton from Cape Cod?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 3, 2005)

www.mapquest.com


----------



## Elodan (Jun 3, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> How far away is Canton from Cape Cod?




Depends on which part of the Cape you're coming from but it's a long enough haul. My in-laws have a place in Mashpee and it takes us a little over an hour to get there.


----------



## NCSUCodeMonkey (Jul 23, 2005)

*I'm Game*

Elodan, I'd be more than willing to give it a shot. Google Maps indicates that it'd be about a 30 minute drive, which is nothing where I come from . If the commute turns out to be too hideous, I may back out, but it looks like I could do the majority of the driving on the interstate. Contact me via e-mail (you can e-mail me through ENWorld) and we'll work out more of the details.

Thanks!
NCSUCodeMonkey


----------



## Elodan (Oct 11, 2005)

Bumping.

Slot(s) still open.  

We're about 1/2 session into an Age of Worms campaign based in the Realms using a AE/D&D mix.


----------



## Elodan (Oct 25, 2005)

I believe the Boston area is like the eighth or tenth largest metro region in the US.  Stoughton/Canton is south and somewhat west of Boston; close to 128, 95, 93 and 24.

Slot(s) still open if anyone is interested.


----------



## Axiom (Nov 13, 2005)

Bah! I keep trying to send you an email or a PM and it says I cant for some reason 

I too am in my mid 30's (29 and a 1/2!!   ) and I live in Holbrook and am very interested in joining your game. for some reason I cant get in touch with you though so see if you can hit me up with a PM and we will go from there.

(btw Is this the same game I saw advertised at Batlle Grounds?)


----------



## Elodan (Nov 14, 2005)

Axiom said:
			
		

> Bah! I keep trying to send you an email or a PM and it says I cant for some reason
> 
> I too am in my mid 30's (29 and a 1/2!!   ) and I live in Holbrook and am very interested in joining your game. for some reason I cant get in touch with you though so see if you can hit me up with a PM and we will go from there.
> 
> (btw Is this the same game I saw advertised at Batlle Grounds?)




You can't PM because you are not a community supporter.  I've fixed it so you can email me via the site (I really hate posting my email to message boards).  Give me some ideas of what you've played and your gaming style.  Once I get your email, I give you more details about our players and style.  We're planning on running our second session of our Age of Worms campaign this Friday.

I don't believe we've advertised this game at Battleground.  I know one of our players said he was going to but I don't think he did.

Are you originally from the Boston area, cause most people I know who come from Boston don't call it "Beantown".

Tom


----------

